# When She Does It "she Does It"



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well the DD turn 20 on Tuesday 
So she and her friend went to Hershey Park for her Birthday
They had a really good time. Til it was time to leave
The friend wanted to get a quick bite to eat before driving home
Well they turned to head towards some fast food places
And that's when it happened 
A car up in front hit the brakes







and the 2nd car hit the back of it








then the 3rd car hit the back of the 2nd car







. Then her friend hit the back of the 3rd car








And yes the daughter hit the back of her friend's car








The best thing is no-one was hurt but all cars had to be towed away

Here are some pics of daughter car I thought I'd share

[/img


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that but happy to hear that everyone was ok!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

x2. Everything damaged was material. Still hurts the wallet after, but everybody is ok. Thats the important part for sure.

Jim


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

A little buffing compound and you won't even know it was hit!









Glad everyone was okay.

bbwb


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bbwb said:


> A little buffing compound and you won't even know it was hit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh no, glad to hear everyone was OK, hope the insurance covers everything!

Ali


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

all can be fixed with some money. No injuries, priceless.

kevin


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

DUCT TAPE...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to know everyone is ok! Looks like some car shopping is in store for her though!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Not again..at least nobody got hurt..You need to find her an old Volvo 240

John


----------

